# $30.00 Blucky corpse



## hidehoman (Sep 18, 2006)

Take this link to my how to on the corpse.
http://community.livejournal.com/halloweenasylum/171028.html#cutid1


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice job, really looks great.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

OMG that is disgusting! I LOVE it! Great job


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Very cool! I think I'll be following this project when I make one. Thanks again.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Great great job...it is gross.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Very nice


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Who knew the bluckies could look that nasty?


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I give it a disgusting seal of approval.


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

That is the most realistic-looking "rot" I've seen anybody do.... congrats!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

nice job... I makes me want to corpse one or two for next year.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Excellent work!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Great how to with pictures. It looks great.


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

best blucky transformation I've seen yet!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice job.. what are you going to do with it now?


----------

